# Jak odbudować drzewo pakietów

## kajsik

Emerge nie widzi niektórych pakietów

bash-2.05b# emerge  kemerge

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "kemerge".

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

bash-2.05b#

pomimo że w /usr/portage/app-portage istnieje ebuild kemerge oraz ten pakiet nie jest zamaskowany

Niestety nie jest to pojedyńczy pakiet. wszystko rozleciało się po nieudanym emerge sync (prawdopodobnie).

----------

## Rav70

 *kajsik wrote:*   

> pomimo że w /usr/portage/app-portage istnieje ebuild kemerge

 

hmm a nie chodzi Ci czasem o app-portage/kportage  :Question:   :Wink: 

----------

## kajsik

nie!  :Sad: 

Kportage obecnie jest maskowany

i nie chodzi tylko o kemerge, fura pakietów daje mi ten komunikat 

a emerge -u czy -U nie widzi i nie upgraduje systemu

----------

## btower

 *kajsik wrote:*   

> nie! 
> 
> Kportage obecnie jest maskowany
> 
> i nie chodzi tylko o kemerge, fura pakietów daje mi ten komunikat 
> ...

 

Nie ma czegos takiego w app-portage.

----------

## kajsik

www.gentoo.org

genlop	A nice emerge.log parser

gentoo-stats	Gentoo Linux usage statistics client daemon

gentoolkit	Collection of administration scripts for Gentoo

gentoolkit-dev	Collection of developer scripts for Gentoo

kemerge	Graphical KDE emerge tool

kportage	A graphical frontend for portage

lintool	Gentoo Linux "lint" utility

mirrorselect	Tool to help select distfiles mirrors for Gentoo

portagemaster	A java portage browser and installer

porthole	A GTK+-based frontend to Portage

do tego o paru dni nie mam pakietów do upg

----------

## Rav70

 *kajsik wrote:*   

> kemerge	Graphical KDE emerge tool

 

hm zsyncowalem dzis i nie mam go ani w app-portage ani w ogole w calym /usr/portage/*. (update) changelog na CVSie podaje (o ile znam sie na changelogach  :Wink:  ) ze kemerge zostalo usuniete.

----------

## fallow

hmmm mam portage z dnia 2004-02-12 z gentoo.oregonstate.edu

i :

Enterprise root # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge --search kportage

Searching...

[ Results for search key : kportage ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  app-portage/kportage [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.6.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 484 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.freesoftware.fsf.org/kportage/

      Description: A graphical frontend for portage

      License:     GPL-2

Enterprise root # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge --search kemerge

Searching...

[ Results for search key : kemerge ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

----------

## spect

Tez tak mialem i starczylo zrobic 

```
 #emerge sync 
```

----------

